# How old is everyone?



## fountain (Oct 2, 2008)

with chris feeling old now, i  just can't resist to ask the "question".  how old is everybody?

since i asked, i'll start:

25 here


----------



## dutchman (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be 50 in 19 days.


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 2, 2008)

70 and still going strong.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 2, 2008)

64 @1/4 yrs.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 2, 2008)

25 here


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 2, 2008)

48 for me


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 2, 2008)

39 here but dont tell anyone, 

HA ha


----------



## debo (Oct 2, 2008)

42 fill like 72 some mornings. But my wife said i act like 15 most of the time that must explaine those mornings  why I fill like 72


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2008)

I`m 53.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 2, 2008)

46 and I won't be doing any Bowflex commercials!!


----------



## CAL (Oct 2, 2008)

older ern dirt....65 but who's complaining?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 2, 2008)

I just turned 30 a couple months ago.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 2, 2008)

60 -- with only 45 left to go.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll turn 58 at the end of this month.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 2, 2008)

50, look 60 but I act 30


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2008)

12 

Oh wait, are you talking physical age? You can't ask a lady that question so I'll stick to 29.  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
okay, fine then......37


----------



## fountain (Oct 2, 2008)

lady--we have ladies in here


you didnt have to tell missy...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2008)

fountain said:


> lady--we have ladies in here
> 
> 
> you didnt have to tell missy...



Past your bedtime ain't it Spring Chicken?


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 2, 2008)

24 for me!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2008)

hogdgz said:


> 24 for me!!!



Another child......


----------



## gblrklr (Oct 2, 2008)

39...for another couple of months.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm like a bottle of wine ,at 51


----------



## trad bow (Oct 3, 2008)

51 for me week after next. Maybe I'll get something REAL NICE in Illinois next week !!!


----------



## BGBH (Oct 3, 2008)

Turned 36 last month.....


----------



## swampstalker (Oct 3, 2008)

26 this month


----------



## CAL (Oct 3, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> 12
> 
> Oh wait, are you talking physical age? You can't ask a lady that question so I'll stick to 29.
> .
> ...




But you only look 20!!!


----------



## papagil (Oct 3, 2008)

62 but still feel pretty good


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2008)

CAL said:


> But you only look 20!!!



Okay, PM me your address, the cookies are on the way.


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm a young somedays...and an old somedays...




51


----------



## Just BB (Oct 3, 2008)

48 and still growing!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2008)

45 ......and feel old as jack some time's ......LOL.....

bug for real from your avatar i really thought you were around 25......

course reviveourhome's(aka lewis) still looks like he is 20.....must be all the cat food he eats......


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 3, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I'll be 50 in 19 days.



Younger than Dutchman


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Oct 3, 2008)

Just turned 39.  Too much hard livin! Slowing down now though.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Younger than Dutchman



But not nearly as handsome...


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 3, 2008)

42 retired and still a kicking


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 3, 2008)

72

OK..62...but when I tell people I am 72, they say I look great for my age...When I tell them I'm 62 they say I look like I been rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## WildWillie (Oct 3, 2008)

44 for me.

Billy


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 3, 2008)

41 for me but mentally I still feel 25 and physically feel 85.It just sucks really.I have 20 yr old son and when we are together people that don't know us sometimes think we're brothers.It's cause I don't have any hair and no gray in my beard yet.Also has alot to do with the fact that I'm fat and it fills out the wrinkles.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 3, 2008)

341,640 hours old.....you figure it out!


----------



## Bowana (Oct 3, 2008)

43, I think...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 3, 2008)

26.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Oct 3, 2008)

22!


----------



## hevishot (Oct 3, 2008)

35....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2008)

Silver Mallard said:


> 341,640 hours old.....you figure it out!



You're 39 and I didn't have to figure anything out. I just pulled up your profile.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 3, 2008)

44 & still kickin, but just with my left leg!!!New hip is workin fine!!!!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 3, 2008)

51 next week.  50 now.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

34 and a 1/2.


----------



## carolina girl (Oct 3, 2008)

Ths dog hunts!! said:


> 44 & still kickin, but just with my left leg!!!New hip is workin fine!!!!



That's funny right there I don't care who ya are!!!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 3, 2008)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> 51 next week.  50 now.



Thanks for clarifying that for us. It was taking me forever to figure out how old you are now

Like has already been said by a couple others, I'm 42, mentally 22, physically feel like 82. 

Turtlebug, I want some cookies too, there ain't no way you are 37!


----------



## daisy102998 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesterday I became 54.  I agree there is no way Bug could be 37.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2008)

While I certainly appreciate all the compliments, it's obviously not safe to shoot around some of you because you've got poor eyesight. 

Ask Fountain, Papalapin, AL33, hogdgz, HookedN21, bam-bam and a few others.........I'm on my way to fossil-ville.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 3, 2008)

daisy102998 said:


> Yesterday I became 54.



Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 3, 2008)

39.10 years old Silver Mallard?


----------



## CAL (Oct 3, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I'm on my way to fossil-ville.



I don't think so,gimme er call at BR549!


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be 62 in 20 more days. Tryin' to catch up with Jack.


----------



## LJay (Oct 3, 2008)

58 and lovin' it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 3, 2008)

Chuch

Ya need ta dry off behind the ears and maybe ya cud move faster.

In any case y'll always be about three months behind me.


----------



## stev (Oct 3, 2008)

48 yrs young.going on 25 yrs


----------



## Tremark (Oct 3, 2008)

44 and sometimes feel like going on 60


----------



## Tremark (Oct 3, 2008)

but then I guess I don't know what 60 really feels like


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 3, 2008)

Just turned 14 today!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to be 55, but then I ended up at 60! Before I knew it, I believe  65 was behind me, and now I don't think I'll see seventy any more. I think I'm on my way to 75, Good LORD willing. Still hunt, fish and ride motorcycles. Praise the LORD!!!!<<(((><


----------



## returntoarchery (Oct 3, 2008)

Down hill side of 54. Wife says I act like a middle schooler at times so that ought to make me about 35 but the body says that ain't true.


----------



## RecurveHunter (Oct 3, 2008)

*29, again... for the 3rd time now!*

OK... so i'm about to be 32 after i get out of the sandbox (3 wks till i leave this b!tch! stateside bound!).. which at one time in my life i thought was really, really old.  But I have to admit, I'm the happiest I've ever been and wonder what I was thinkin' the first 30 yrs (and 2 ex-wives).  I drink less, I remember more, I run more, I sleep less, and occasionally try to do the right thing, even if I don't feel like it. The only regret is I've yet to hike the AT or bike the continental divide, but I've about got my wife talked into letting me put my daughter into a baby-backpack-thing and doing both.  She ain't complainin' tho, cuz it'll let her catch up on the sleep she missed while I was deployed and she played Single Mom.  BTW, she turned 30 while I was here... happy late B-day, My Love... I miss U!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 3, 2008)

same with you man. 40 is coming fast.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 3, 2008)

45
46 on Halloween!


----------



## fountain (Oct 4, 2008)

dern ---didnt realize we have so many traditional people!  keep um coming.

bug--i'll say ya 20 too fi you will send me some cookies---dont worry bout the milk, i just picked some up cause it may spoil before if gets here. got my address?


----------



## carolina girl (Oct 4, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> I'm on my way to fossil-ville.




Hold on turtlebug!!!! Me and u is the same digits!! I wouldn't call it fossil-ville just yet!! We got another good year or two left on us!!!


----------



## Jack Ryan (Oct 4, 2008)

29 years and 296 months.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 4, 2008)

Old enough to know better, but too young to care?

I happen to be 41, but feel like 30 most days.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 4, 2008)

dutchman said:


> But not nearly as handsome...


----------



## fatduckboy (Oct 4, 2008)

dutchman said:


> You're 39 and I didn't have to figure anything out. I just pulled up your profile.



That's cheatin bro!!!!


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Carolina girl, Its amazin WATZ FUNNY WHEN YA TELL THE TRUTH!!  Aint got but one hip joint, & it is new!! got me kickin higher than I've been able to in years!!!(hehehe) now the taller folks better watchout!!!!


----------



## Prowlin_N_Growlin (Oct 4, 2008)

37 and I ran to the top of Currahee Mtn this morning!  Three miles up, three miles down!


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 4, 2008)

im 23


----------



## Jack Ryan (Oct 4, 2008)

Prowlin_N_Growlin said:


> 37 and I ran to the top of Currahee Mtn this morning!  Three miles up, three miles down!



53 and I ran to  the bathroom and back to the tractor today. 50 feet there and 75 feet back, then 75 feet to the bathroom and 75 feet back. Thought I was gonna lose it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 4, 2008)

63 and feel 83 -some thing  gotta change


----------



## fishbone2149 (Oct 4, 2008)

31 and dang proud I made it this far.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 4, 2008)

Jack Ryan said:


> 53 and I ran to  the bathroom and back to the tractor today. 50 feet there and 75 feet back, then 75 feet to the bathroom and 75 feet back. Thought I was gonna lose it.



You gotta like a man that honest!


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 5, 2008)

Will be 48 in January.
Ken


----------



## Stickbow (Oct 6, 2008)

36 in about 6 weeks ....


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 6, 2008)

51      

When it's time for me to go, I don't want people walking by saying how good I look. I want to look dead........
I want them to say "Man, he got all he could out of that body.."


----------



## Matt Sowell (Oct 6, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Another child......



18 in 22 days


----------



## jfaubert (Oct 6, 2008)

60 years young


----------



## Dennis (Oct 6, 2008)

50 years young


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 6, 2008)

Xlviii


----------



## broknarrow (Oct 6, 2008)

Chronologically I'm 58, mentally I'm 28, but sometimes I feel like I'm off the chart. It's all a matter of what is on tap for the day!


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 6, 2008)

31

As Garth says, "Much to young to feel this dang old!"


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 6, 2008)

I just got home from two hours of straight compound practice. 

Can we change mine to 107?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 7, 2008)

39 on the tenth


----------



## dusty80 (Oct 7, 2008)

27.........feel like I just turned 21.


----------



## SOS (Oct 7, 2008)

49......really!  Despite all the gray hair!


----------



## cwilson15 (Oct 7, 2008)

241200 hours...


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 8, 2008)

33 here


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 10, 2008)

43 here. I already have another mans body part (ACL) in my knee. How old do you think I feel? Sometimes I think I play too hard! All I can say is that when my time comes, all my body will be used up. Use it now, you can't take it with you.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

40 , The six pack abs kinda look more like one of them new 18 packs. The kids have figured out they do not have to out run me, just out last me. The 120lb doe I killed last year seemed to weight at least 220 by the time I got her to the truck. What aint turning grey is falling out. But you know the pain in the morning is what lets me know I'm alive, and the grey just means I'm seasoned and experianced.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 23, 2008)

42 and if I did not shave my head I would probably look 60 with all the dang white and gray. I agree that there ain't no way them ladies are as old as they say if that is their pictures in their avatars.


----------



## Lorri (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I guess if T-Bug can tell her age even though women don't like to tell their age - I will tell mine even though some days I feel like I am 99 and some days I feel like 25.  I am 47 and have been told many times I don't look my age! Age doesn't bother me - I have enjoyed my life and will continue to do so.


----------



## markland (Oct 23, 2008)

44 for me, but I still feel like a kid somedays, but not when I get up, then I feel really old.  I just try to hang around with Tradbow cuz he makes me feel younger and have my other buddy who is 37 around to haul the load with since he is younger then both of us!  Mark


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang Mark...you sure don't look your age.  I thought you were about a year yonger than me.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 23, 2008)

born in 54, I am 54


----------



## devolve (Oct 23, 2008)

366 months.


----------



## whitetails#1 (Oct 23, 2008)

25,201,152,000 seconds or pretty close to it


----------



## charliethetuna3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Turned 15 in june.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 26, 2008)

15
turn 16 in April


----------

